# كيف تكون مساح ناجح ذو شخصية في مجالك هام جداا لكل مساح



## امير رسلان (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله سيدنا محمد النبي الامي علي اله وصحبه اجمعين فأتشرف يا اخواني الكرام بأن اضع تحت ايديكم مجموعة من الامور والطرق التي تجعلك ان شاء الله رجل ناجح في عملك وخاصة في مجال المساحة لانه مجالي واتحدث لكم عن سابق خبرة والحمد لله علي فضله .

ونحن هنا يا اصدقائي الكرام لا نتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن فنيات العمل المساحي لان الحديث في هذا الباب يطول وله مقام اخر ان شاء الله ولكننا كما ذكرت من قبل موضوعنا عن مجموعة امور تنظيمية تساعدك علي النجاح في عملك حتي وان كنت فنيا لاتملك الخبرة الكافية فكم من مساح ناجح جدا ويفهم عمله المساحي جيدا ولكن تنقصه امور تنظيمية قد تذهب بعمله كله هباء وكم من اخر جديد ولكن يمتلك تلك الامور وتنجحه وتساعده علي الظهور واثبات نفسه بين اقرانه ولكي لا اطيل عليكم يا اخواني سأضع تلك الامور تحت ايديكم :

اولا : ان تكون محب تلك المهنة الجميلة لان اساس النجاح فيها ان تكون محب لها وتفهم قوانينها جيدا لا تحفظ وذلك يتطلب منك حب لهذا العمل .

ثانيا : ان تكون ذو خلق عالي بين اقرانك في العمل او المشروع الذي تعمل به سواء مدير المشروع او المهندسين او المساحين او المراقبين او حتي العمال يجب ان تكون علي علاقة جيدة بالجميع ولا تخسر احدا ولا تتعالي علي احد وتعطي لكل واحد مقامه في التعامل وهنا احذر من ان تفقد شخصيتك مثلا ان تجعل العمال يتحدثون معك ويمزحون كثيرا لا يا صديقي بل احتفظ بمقامك جيدا وشخصيتك وحدودك مع الجميع.

ثالثا : يجب ان تقوم بتنظيم عملك المساحي مثلا ان تقوم بتحضير اوراقك وحساباتك كلها ليلا وتقوم نهارا في الموقع بالمراجعة فقط بحيث ان الموقع قد لايساعدك البعض علي التركيز في الحسابات وانت تعلم جيدا يا صديقي المساح لو اخطاءت في اشارة حسابية فقط قد تقلب معك الموازين رأسا علي عقب لذلك انصحك بهذا الامر وان تكون جاهزا في الموقع وتراجع فقط قبل الشغل العملي .

رابعا : بعد الانتهاء من عملك او المهمة المكلف بها في المشروع حاول ان تراجع هذا العمل مرة اخري قبل تسليمه للاستشاري حتي لاتتفاجأ امامه بشيئ ناقص وتختلق الاعذار الواهية التي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع .

خامسا: عند التسليم للاستشاري يا صديقي العزيز يجب ان يكون لك شخصية وثقة كاملة في عملك وايضا يجب ان يكون لك اسلوب في التسليم او علاقة جيدة مع الاستشاري فتتحدث مع في مواضيع مختلفة وتطرق للتحدث عن العمل المساحي وخبرات هذا الاستشاري وهل عمل في كل المجالات اقصد الطرق والكباري والصرف والمياه والانشاءات او عمل عمل بمجال واحد ولو كان ذلك وانت تعرف شيئ ينقصه فمن الممكن ان تفيده فيه وهذا الامر بعد اسابيع من التعرف ولا تتحدث كثيرا في كل شيء حتي لايعتبر ذلك تعالي منك ولا يريحك في التسليم فانت تكسبه في البداية ثم بعد ذلك ستري نتيجة ما اقوله لك بعد ان تكون صديقه وان هنا لااقصد ان يكون العمل به اخطاء وهو يتغاضي عنها بل اقصد ان يسمح ببعض الامور التي بها نسب خطا والكل يعرف ذلك ولا يوجد عمل متكامل طبعا .

سادسا : انصحك يا صديقي العزيز ان تنقل خبراتك لاصدقائك الجدد في المجال فذكاة العلم تعليمه طبعا وحتي تستفيد انت وتراجع معلوماتك يجب ان تفيد غيرك وقد تجد عنده مايفيدك ولنبتعد عن الحساسية المفرطة التي توجد بين انصار المجال الواحد ولنجعلها محبة والكل يستفيد .


في النهاية ارجو ان اكون وفقت في عرض جزء من الامور البسيطة التي تساعدك في مجال العمل وان تكون نالت اعجابكم ومع الوعد بمواضيع اخري ان شاء الله اخري تتحدث عن العمل ومشاكله والفنيات وغيرها لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله وكل عام وانت بخير .


----------



## ali sheva (27 أكتوبر 2012)

:20:


----------



## aboanas1 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جيد


----------



## محمد سرايجي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (28 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamdy khedawy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## hosh123 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أخى الغالى بارك الله فيك حقيقى كلمات تستحق القراءة وأسمح لى أن أذكر نصيحة قيلت لى عند بدايه مشوارى فى العمل فى السعودية من أحد أساتذتى فى مصر قالى لى بالحرف ( يا هشام إبدأ صغير وما تبدأش كبير ) أى حاول أنك تتعلم وتنصت أكثر مما تتكلم وأعمل على قدر معرفتك كى لا تتحمل مسؤليات أكبر من حجمك وتعلم من أى شخص أى شىء ولا تبخل بالعلم على أحد...
وحقيقى الجملة دى نفعتنى جدااااااا أول ما وصلت وجدت أغلب الاشخاص لا يريد ان يعطينى شىء مما عنده من المعرفة لما لنا من سمعه سيئة عند البعض فى موضوع الخبرات ( كما انتم تعلمون ) ولكن قمت بعمل مبادلة بينى وبينهم بمعنى أنى أعلمهم شىء جديد عليهم أولا ثم يردون على بما عندهم و والله نفعت جدا تلك الطريقة والحمد له الأن العلم ينتشر على صفحات النت كما ترون وكله بفضل الله .. وربنا يتقبل من الجميع.


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله سبحانه وتعالى خيرا


----------



## سعد العشماوى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء كلامك مظبوط مليون فى الميه وفعلا واجهتنى مشكله من المعلومات التى سردتها فى ملاحظاتك وهى التقرب من العمال والحديث معهم انصح اى مساح عدم الوقوع فى هذه المشكله وان تكون شخصية لنفسك بالموقع


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور جدا اخى موضوع مهم الكلام فيه


----------



## افون (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك وخصوصا جمله زكاه العلم والله يجعله فميزان اعاملنا ومشكووووووووووور


----------



## امير رسلان (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا اخواني علي الردود الرائعة واعدكم بالمزيد من المواضيع المفيدة ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كلامك مظبوط .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كلمات رائعة وجميلة ولقد نصحت بها أشخاص كثيرون في عملي 
الكلمات التي ذكرتها لا تنطبق فقد علي المساحين 
لكنها تنطبق علي كل من يعمل في المجال الهندسي حيث لابد لك من شخصية محترمة تكسب بها جميع العاملين معك


----------



## كبل (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير 

​


----------



## omer ibrahim (5 نوفمبر 2012)

شكر الله سعيك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## السلماني عطا (6 نوفمبر 2012)

نعم نؤيدك بكل ما كتبته 
وفقك الله


----------



## ابونارس (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## امير رسلان (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكرا يا اخواني علي الردود


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ali sheva قال:


> :20:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور جداا على رايك وعلى المعلومة المفيدة واكمل واقول 

جزاك الله كل خير على كل كلمة وكل حرف يارب


----------

